#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How would you host your website in a server?

## Shana

I've been working on a personal website and I want to host it soon, but I'm unclear on the instructions available.
Can you specify how you would host it easily?

----------


## Moana

> I've been working on a personal website and I want to host it soon, but I'm unclear on the instructions available.
> Can you specify how you would host it easily?



Step 1: Install the WAMP Software. ...Step 2: Using WampServer. ...Step 3: Creating an HTML Page. ...Step 4: Configure MySQL. ...Step 5: Make the Site Public. ...Step 6: Using a Domain Name

----------


## Beacon

> Step 1: Install the WAMP Software. ...Step 2: Using WampServer. ...Step 3: Creating an HTML Page. ...Step 4: Configure MySQL. ...Step 5: Make the Site Public. ...Step 6: Using a Domain Name


This steps for local host for development or Intra purpose only! If you want to host your website through IP/domain then you should have a hosting environment depends on your application needs. ( Eg: Windows,Linux), If it this very small website then go with Shared hosting, Need something really controllable then go with VPS! Incase if your site gonn a get flooded with tons of visitors or need more CPU/RAM usage then go with Cloud or dedicated server. Check this post for better understanding

----------


## Shana

> Step 1: Install the WAMP Software. ...Step 2: Using WampServer. ...Step 3: Creating an HTML Page. ...Step 4: Configure MySQL. ...Step 5: Make the Site Public. ...Step 6: Using a Domain Name


Actually, I'm going for a .me site. So I don't think It'll work out this way.

----------


## Shana

> This steps for local host for development or Intra purpose only! If you want to host your website through IP/domain then you should have a hosting environment depends on your application needs. ( Eg: Windows,Linux), If it this very small website then go with Shared hosting, Need something really controllable then go with VPS! Incase if your site gonn a get flooded with tons of visitors or need more CPU/RAM usage then go with Cloud or dedicated server. Check this post for better understanding


Noted @Beacon, I'm trying a server in fact. Will try out all the options though. Thank you.

----------

